# I am confused!!! Want to get some cetification goals going!



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

* Hay TSF friends, I need a bit of help? The last time I did any certification was in the days of CB radio's/ flighting an Airplane and Keybunch:grin: 

Now that I am old/disabled and need a girlfriend I want to begin to learn some of the new stuff and get certified in some of the computer field stuff, but I have no idea where to begin getting certification / getting any good honest online schooling in to the areas I want to get certified. 

I am interested in website building/ creating a furom on websites, animation graphics, building computers, VB, C++, HTML and so on down the line. 

Can any one get me some good directions?:smile:
God Bless all*


----------



## Clyde Porpid (Nov 8, 2007)

If I were you, I'd probably start with the CompTIA A+ exam which consists of two exams about computer hardware and software.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You can learn alot of that sort of stuff from the internet and its widely available all over. Theres even books of HTML, C++ and probably others on your list too.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Clyde Porpid Hello, thanks for the feedback, I have been down to the book store and looking over some of these text on the A+ & Comp TIA Exam. There is some many book out there, it hard making a chose on which one to choose special when you have to watch you income. That does sound like the way to go though, thanks. 

Carsey, whee pray-tail have you been, we have been miss you, avatar looks good. I like your advice to. I have been digging into HTML a bit and just got through downloading VB 2005 express edition, all though I don't feel like it downloaded right. Usually when you download a program like that it will place an icon that you can just click on to bring it up. This thing you have to seach for the icon to get it up, some where it got its' icon mess up. 
but that's another story. Trying to find someone in programming that can help me out hear understand it and fix it right. 

Thanks for the advice. If you have anyone special books or internet site please let me know. I am very hungry for the info.

Glas has been a bad boy and stole JTP's half brain. Bring Clyde with you to the Dr thread on the offline, we allway need need Vic..erm..Pat..erm..Gust grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

This is a great site for beginning HTML, it shows you examples and you can edit things etc. 

For the icon, if you do a search, then once you find the icon, click and drag it to the desktop and you will have a icon on the desktop.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Wise person gives good advice. You know I did that search last night after I went to bed, relize what you had said. I am a dummy, some body wake me up and here I am about to open Glas's stomach up to find JTP's brain parts.

Ua..... what site, I take it, you are about to give me a link to a site Yes or are you talking about this forum site right here yes.? Please ex-pand your thoughts, me friend. Ua..question! is there a way to change the appearance of the Icon??? :smile:


----------



## Meditrome (Dec 6, 2007)

Direct, 

I have done both online classes and book learning for my A+ test. however i would suggest this book over classes or anything else.

Publisher: thompson
Author: Jean Andrews, Ph.D.
Name: Comptia A+ 2006 In Depth

Come with a simple tutorial cd and the information inside was like it said In Depth
it will teach you anything you need to know from Binary/Hexidecimal to end user/customer relations
It covers all the neccesary info for the test

After you study the book just google A+ cert Practice tests for free test materials
Then you will need to contact Pearson VUE for a testing facility for the actual tests
the test itself cost around 175 dollars per test, so make sure you study hard cause there are no retakes

Hope this helps ya


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

http://w3schools.com/


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

DC

I used this site to learn some basic html for a class project I had recently:
http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/

Remember, the more resources the better:grin:


----------



## Meditrome (Dec 6, 2007)

DC, 

Well you havnt replied in a while so im kinda wondering if your still following this thread.
If you you are, your intrest in website, C++, HTML, animation and graphics will need some fundamentals of understanding PC's in and out.
Also, a A+ cert could get you a decent job for funding the rest of your education.
Other posters here did link some great sites for you, however if your looking to move into the IT world (no matter your age or disability) A+ cert is probably the best stepping stone for what you would like to enevitably start up for yourself.
Programming is a rough sport and constantly changing.
Although, if you dont fully understand the machines your working on, it makes the coding sport even tougher.
A decent analogy: You wouldnt go to school for Advanced Automotive Engineering without first knowing how a combustion engine works...

Learn the basics, Know the basics, Move forward and try not to get caught up in all the bright lights on your way there.

-Meditrome-


----------

